# Favorite Campground



## Dreamer69 (Sep 23, 2021)

Just curious as to what some people like and the areas of camping. The reason also. Our favorite go to spot is Hard Labor Creek. It is close to home and if they have a camping spot then can go on a weekend. Fort Yargo is also close but just always been too crowded for me. Never camped there but visited there. Been looking at mountain camping some but not sure about that yet. Vogel was nice but a long haul and the driveway seems to be hard to get a travel trailer in there. plus campsites seem too close together. Just seeing what others like.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2021)

Hamburg !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2021)

Dreamer69 said:


> Just curious as to what some people like and the areas of camping. The reason also. Our favorite go to spot is Hard Labor Creek. It is close to home and if they have a camping spot then can go on a weekend. Fort Yargo is also close but just always been too crowded for me. Never camped there but visited there. Been looking at mountain camping some but not sure about that yet. Vogel was nice but a long haul and the driveway seems to be hard to get a travel trailer in there. plus campsites seem too close together. Just seeing what others like.


I like ones where no one else is around. I never could understand the hype about Vogel! Packed with people and constant motorcycle noise! Wildcat creek campground in north Ga is a good campground.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hamburg !!!


 I have been to Hamburg twice. It is a great nice place to camp.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 23, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I like ones where no one else is around. I never could understand the hype about Vogel! Packed with people and constant motorcycle noise! Wildcat creek campground in north Ga is a good campground.


Same here. I was not too impressed with Vogel either. There was a lot of motorcycles last weekend when we went to visit that campground. Just went for a day trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2021)

Dreamer69 said:


> I have been to Hamburg twice. It is a great nice place to camp.




Crappie will be biting soon !!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crappie will be biting soon !!


SHHHHHHH. Dont be giving up our secret spot.  Jk. I fished that lake last time i was there and caught a good mess of warmouths. Cleaned and ate them the same night. Best fish I ever had in a long time.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 23, 2021)

For the most park...I despise private owned campgrounds. I know there are exceptions, but most pack too many sites on the property (yea I get why) Many have long term residents that outnumber "campers". I also get why families go to private campgrounds as many have activities and cater to kids. All mine are grown, so seclusion and quite takes precedent. Many State parks and COE's provide that and is where you'll find us most of the time. If you are considering a mountain trip, check out Orchard Lake (private owned) in Saluda, NC. Far enough away from the hustle and bustle of "The Mountains", but only a 45 min or so drive to be in the middle of it.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 23, 2021)

My favorite campground would be smokemont in NC just above Cherokee before you head over the mountain to TN. 
D section, all the way in the back. Been going for 26 years so far


----------



## specialk (Sep 23, 2021)

we liked indian springs and high falls back in the day for tent camping with our young son.....


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 23, 2021)

40 years ago, Ol' Walt, Nick, and I had good times at Cotton Hill campground on Lake Eufaula.


----------



## pjciii (Sep 23, 2021)

Close To home i really like CEO suwanee on Lanier and Hall county campground three rivers. Up 441 is river falls at the gorge and then over past helen is Enota.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 23, 2021)

Dames Ferry, Lake Juliette is very nice.
Quite and clean. The restrooms and showers are clean enough to do surgery in. Roads are good and campsites are well maintained. Boat rental on the lake and nearby.

Plenty of good fishing at the lake + it's close to several public access areas on the Mighty Ocmulgee River.

They used to close it around deer season to keep it from becoming a luxury Deer Camp. ?
IDK if they still do that or not.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 23, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> 40 years ago, Ol' Walt, Nick, and I had good times at Cotton Hill campground on Lake Eufaula.



One of my favorites!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 23, 2021)

When we lived in Albany, Cotton Hill was our favorite. I have noticed that most Army Corp campgrounds have sites that are more spread out.  Many of those that were closed have become county park campgrounds. If I go to any campground on a lake, I want my site to be waterfront and most Army Corp campgrounds have mostly waterfront sites.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 23, 2021)

Black Rock Mountain SP and Fort Mountain SP are nice in the middle of the summer since they are at a higher elevation. Yet the ones down on a creek in a hollow are nice as well.
Those up around Tate City in the Upper Tallulah River Valley are nice.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 23, 2021)

Desoto State Park, Ft. Payne Alabama.  
More to see and do in a relatively small area than any place we've ever been.  Large campsites, lots of history, CCC built cabins, CCC Quarry, hiking, mountain biking, Rock Climbing, even kid-sized rocks.  Great park staff organized events for kids too.
Whoever put this video together...wins the grand prize.  This pretty much covers it.




DeSoto State Park, Ft. Payne, AL


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 24, 2021)

Normal Dave's post reminded me that you can see videos on You tube about almost any campground you may be interested in. Some are like reviews. 
I got sucked in to this couples reviews;


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 24, 2021)

Interesting videos to watch. I like some COE parks also. I have been to Watsadler on Lake Hartwell which is nice. I have been to Elijah Clark and Mistletoe on Clark Hill. I have been to Raysville when it was a COE park and Ridge Road and Petersburg on Clark Hill. We get half off at COE parks so we have used several of them. Its nice to see how people like camping. I know its not what it used to be though.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 24, 2021)

specialk said:


> we liked indian springs and high falls back in the day for tent camping with our young son.....



Those are my next day trips to visit state parks.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 24, 2021)

One I'd like to visit which is about as far from Augusta as it is Atlanta is Victoria Bryant SP. A friend of mine used to go and he said it's nice in the spring and fall. Sorta reminded him of the mountains without having to drive as far.
One thing to consider is if you like to stay in the campground the whole time or ride around and do stuff. One day at Hamburg we got bored and rode to Sparta. The man in Deraney's Dept. Store said y'all must have really got bored to come to Sparta, lol.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 24, 2021)

Camping is getn more stressful just finding places to go and get spots! Too many Facebook sites


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 28, 2021)

Skidaway Island State Park was nice, big sites that are spaced out. Nice and shady from the moss covered oak trees! Hit and muggy when we went in July, but I’m sure if you go spring or fall it would be pleasant.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> One I'd like to visit which is about as far from Augusta as it is Atlanta is Victoria Bryant SP. A friend of mine used to go and he said it's nice in the spring and fall. Sorta reminded him of the mountains without having to drive as far.
> One thing to consider is if you like to stay in the campground the whole time or ride around and do stuff. One day at Hamburg we got bored and rode to Sparta. The man in Deraney's Dept. Store said y'all must have really got bored to come to Sparta, lol.



We went there a few weeks ago just to look and I was not that impressed with that camprground. It was nice and hilly but the sites are so close together that there would not be any privacy at all. We stopped by Watson Mill State Park along the way and that one is decent. I have camped at Hamburg several times but we fished. It is a secluded campground. I have been thru sparta so many times. I used to hunt in Washington County. Yall must have been bored.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 28, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Camping is getn more stressful just finding places to go and get spots! Too many Facebook sites


 Yes it is getting stressful to find any sites anymore. Have to book in advance and hope the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 28, 2021)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Skidaway Island State Park was nice, big sites that are spaced out. Nice and shady from the moss covered oak trees! Hit and muggy when we went in July, but I’m sure if you go spring or fall it would be pleasant.



I have never camped at Skidaway. When I lived near Savannah before I moved near Atlanta. We camped at Fort McCallister, Magnolia Springs, Gordonia Altamaha, George L Smith, Hamburg, Mistletoe, Elijah Clark, Ridge Road, Raysville, Petersburg, and I am sure a few others I have forgot about. I miss the spanish moss hanging from the trees near the salt water and rivers.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 28, 2021)

Roan Mountain State Park Tennessee


----------



## antharper (Sep 28, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I like ones where no one else is around. I never could understand the hype about Vogel! Packed with people and constant motorcycle noise! Wildcat creek campground in north Ga is a good campground.


I camped at wildcat last fall alone , one other guy camping . Quite possibly the most peaceful place on earth .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2021)

antharper said:


> I camped at wildcat last fall alone , one other guy camping . Quite possibly the most peaceful place on earth .


It is awesome


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 28, 2021)

The Wildcat Creek Road gets closed a lot. Especially to campers. I've never camped there but have went down the sliding rock. I think Coopers Creek loos similar but I've never been there. 
Sarah's Creek is also popular with dispersed camping.

The closest to that type but in campgrounds would the the one's on the Upper Tallulah River west of Clayton.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 28, 2021)

Has anyone ever been to Jack Rabbit Mountain on Lake Chatuge? Looks to be a great location and on the lake. Close to Fires Creek, Buck Creek, Chunky Gal Mountain, and  Hiawassee if going to the Georgia Mountain Fair. 
No hookups and being a N.F. campground, might be more suited for tents but a lot of people with campers also go there.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 28, 2021)

I ain't tellin'n........don't want it to get crowded..


----------



## Dialer (Sep 30, 2021)

Two Wheels Only of Suches.  Motorcycle camping at its best!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Has anyone ever been to Jack Rabbit Mountain on Lake Chatuge? Looks to be a great location and on the lake. Close to Fires Creek, Buck Creek, Chunky Gal Mountain, and  Hiawassee if going to the Georgia Mountain Fair.
> No hookups and being a N.F. campground, might be more suited for tents but a lot of people with campers also go there.


Yeah, I've camped there before, but not in a long time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> My favorite campground would be smokemont in NC just above Cherokee before you head over the mountain to TN.
> D section, all the way in the back. Been going for 26 years so far


It's in a great place, but there are a lot of sites crammed in there, not much privacy. It's a great base camp for trout fishing.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 1, 2021)

The first couple of times we went to the mountains we camped at Smokemont. That was the mid to late 60's. We later talked Dad in to camping at Shoal Creek Campground because they had a pool. We camped there about 4 times and went to Frontier Land every year.
I think it was where the Great Smoky Mountain Camp & RV Park is located next to Soco Creek.
This is right before McDonalds and Casino Trail on 441. I'm pretty sure Casino Trail was not there. Naturally if it was it would of had another name.
One other thing, I don't remember 441 going around by where the police dept is. The main way into town is what is now Whitewater Drive by the river and comes out by Burger King. I think that used to be 441 back then.

Just read that it was until 1987. U.S. 441 was also relocated in 1987 onto a five lane boulevard 1.28 miles northwest across the Oconaluftee River to U.S. 19, and alongside U.S. 19 east 0.48 miles to its original alignment. 

The original 1.42 mile long route follows Casino Trail northeast from U.S. 441 to U.S. 19, and alongside U.S 19 west over Cherokee Gap to Whitewater Drive (SR 1391), the former alignment of U.S. 441.


----------



## Waddams (Oct 1, 2021)

Wife and I really like Bobby Brown Park outside Elberton. We stay in the yurt village, but they have tent and RV sites. All right on Richard Russel Lake. Can rent kayaks, fish, hit the trails, in the summer we set up an anchor and tie off our float tubes, then just soak in the water and sun. 

Broad River campground is nearby too, and there are several other RV sites and cabin sites close. 

There are COE hunting grounds and WMAs close by for hunting season too. There's also  a few small, cute downtowns close by with some nice restaurants and breweries close by.

We have taken to stopping by Creature Comforts in Athens on the way home too for  a brew and to top off a growler or fwo for the garage beverage fridge.

We almost bought a 3 acre lot out there in a lake side neighborhood but having to build something or buy a camper to put on it...we just decided that a bimonthly yurt trip out there would be cheaper.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 1, 2021)

Waddams said:


> Wife and I really like Bobby Brown Park outside Elberton. We stay in the yurt village, but they have tent and RV sites. All right on Richard Russel Lake. Can rent kayaks, fish, hit the trails, in the summer we set up an anchor and tie off our float tubes, then just soak in the water and sun.
> 
> Broad River campground is nearby too, and there are several other RV sites and cabin sites close.
> 
> ...


We rode through Bobby Brown Park when we were camping at Hester's Ferry. They have half-price camping beginning in November going thru the end of February. Yurt specials Dec-Feb.
We rode on up to the Lake Russell Dam and Visitor's Center. Then we rode through Calhoun Falls SP. It's all a very nice area.


----------



## Waddams (Oct 2, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> We rode through Bobby Brown Park when we were camping at Hester's Ferry. They have half-price camping beginning in November going thru the end of February. Yurt specials Dec-Feb.
> We rode on up to the Lake Russell Dam and Visitor's Center. Then we rode through Calhoun Falls SP. It's all a very nice area.



Yeah my wife has a few yurt nights booked already for the discount. Even in wintery times, we like going for the weekend. The yurts have heat and AC, so you get the rusticness and a little creature comfort.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Oct 4, 2021)

Cataloochee Valley near Maggie Valley N.C.  and Fort Clinch State park on Amelia Island Fla. are my two of my favorites.  Exact opposite type of campgrounds though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2021)

Worlldbeater said:


> Cataloochee Valley near Maggie Valley N.C.  and Fort Clinch State park on Amelia Island Fla. are my two of my favorites.  Exact opposite type of campgrounds though.


I live just across the ridge from Cataloochee. It's still a great place to camp, but a lot more crowded than it used to be, and durn near impossible to book a decent campsite sometimes. The backcountry sites are good, though.


----------



## lampern (Oct 12, 2021)

South Mountains SP in North Carolina has a nice campground


----------



## Banjo Picker (Mar 15, 2022)

Might want to check out Woodring Branch at Carters Lake, James Sloppy Floyd, has two lakes, Rocky Mountain Recreation, has three lakes, and KOA in Townsend Tn is great it's right on the river if you like to trout fish and camp on the river, all these are great, they can be book online.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 18, 2022)

Banjo Picker said:


> Might want to check out Woodring Branch at Carters Lake, James Sloppy Floyd, has two lakes, Rocky Mountain Recreation, has three lakes, and KOA in Townsend Tn is great it's right on the river if you like to trout fish and camp on the river, all these are great, they can be book online.



We have camped at Woodring before. It was ok. Last I heard the COE closed that park down. Not big on KOA due to overcrowds. I do not like crowds too much especially while I am camping.


----------



## Banjo Picker (Mar 19, 2022)

Dreamer69 said:


> We have camped at Woodring before. It was ok. Last I heard the COE closed that park down. Not big on KOA due to overcrowds. I do not like crowds too much especially while I am camping.


Ok
They open Woodring back up Just not all season, now it is from May till September.


----------



## UGAGUY75 (Mar 29, 2022)

Unicoi State Park is one of our favorites. Hard to get in though. The RV sites stay booked. If you tent camp, they have a nice walk in tent area with plenty of sites.
Also Victoria Bryant  SP in NE Ga is a hidden gem in my opinion.
River Bend in Hiawassee is a nice private campground.


----------

